# Canning yellow squash and zuchinni



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I read you can pressure can these squashes 25 minutes for pints, 30 minutes for quarts. The USDA and Ball Book do not have squash listed. Have any of you canned these squashes?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I always grate and freeze zucchini. Never tried canning it. However, it is a low acid veggie and if I were to can it, it would be 75 minutes for pints and 90 for quarts, in a pressure canner, just like any other low acid item. Unless you pickle it. That would remove the need for the higher temperature.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

You can can zucchini with pineapple juice and it will taste like pineapple when you open it.

http://www.somethingedible.com/index.php/recipes/card/zucchini_pineapple


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I've canned both, use UncleJoe's time! It does cook down to mush in the canner but still tastes good.

Tried dehydrating yellow squash, bit to strong for my liking so I just can it when I have extra.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I can my squash. When I open a jar I drain it until it quits dripping and then I fix it like fried okra.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I have canned eggplant as well as zuccs and yellow squash. I do it in pint jars to lower the time and raw pack them using a 1/8 to 1/4 spoon salt and boiling water. have some eggplant that is going on its third year and is still great. use them for stuffing and breads anywhere crisp texture is not important.


----------

